
They Don’t Complain and They Die Quietly - mbrubeck
http://powazek.com/posts/2489
======
ydant
I wonder how many Hacker News readers are also gardeners. I started this year
after realizing how wasted our (pitifully) small back yard was. It's not much,
but I'm growing some plants back there and am about to have the first harvest
of tomatoes. It's relaxing sometimes to go back there and just weed and do
something away from the computers.

It's a growing trend and I think a good one. There's a lot of untapped
potential out there and anything that gets people realizing what good
vegetables taste like is good in my mind. Luckily most of us aren't starting
gardening for such depressing reasons!

------
dpio
This is a great blog post and I'm glad someone put it up on HN otherwise I
probably never would have read it.

